# Rode both 2010 Tarmac and Roubax today - questions



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Not another Tarmac vs Roubaix thread, right? Sorry, but I have a couple of questions for you guys. I've been riding a 2005 Roubaix Pro now for the past 5 years. I'm interested in the 2010 models and took a Tarmac and Roubaix out today for a spin from local LBS. I was really surprised at how both bikes feel a lot more stiff then my 2005 Pro. I tested a Tarmac which was a S-Works and the Roubaix was a Pro. Both bikes I rode were 58cm which is what I'm riding now.

When I rode the Tarmac I loved the feel of the compactness of the cockpit. It was also very nimble feeling. I did feel though that the bike was smaller to me then my 2005 Roubaix. Almost felt like it was a size too small. When I rode the 2010 Roubaix, it felt bigger then my current bike (though I do have a shortened stem on my current Roubaix) - almost a size too big. Sounds like Goldilocks and the 3 bears.  I probably rode both for about 7 miles each. Did anyone else have these feelings? I was thinking if I just bought a 2010 Roubaix it would be the perfect replacement bike since the geometry is so close to what I'm ridng now - but the Tarmac seemed to feel better (but just smaller).

Is the adjustment difficult moving from a bike you have ridden for 5 years into a brand new bike? I guessing you will obviously get used to it but is the adjustment difficult?

Also, it was my first ride using SRAM Red components on both bikes. Interesting stuff. I'm not sold on their brakes (too mushy for me). The shifters are not too bad though - pretty easy to get used to.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Taskmaxter said:


> Not another Tarmac vs Roubaix thread, right? Sorry, but I have a couple of questions for you guys. I've been riding a 2005 Roubaix Pro now for the past 5 years. I'm interested in the 2010 models and took a Tarmac and Roubaix out today for a spin from local LBS. I was really surprised at how both bikes feel a lot more stiff then my 2005 Pro. I tested a Tarmac which was a S-Works and the Roubaix was a Pro. Both bikes I rode were 58cm which is what I'm riding now.
> 
> When I rode the Tarmac I loved the feel of the compactness of the cockpit. It was also very nimble feeling. I did feel though that the bike was smaller to me then my 2005 Roubaix. Almost felt like it was a size too small. When I rode the 2010 Roubaix, it felt bigger then my current bike (though I do have a shortened stem on my current Roubaix) - almost a size too big. Sounds like Goldilocks and the 3 bears.  I probably rode both for about 7 miles each. Did anyone else have these feelings? I was thinking if I just bought a 2010 Roubaix it would be the perfect replacement bike since the geometry is so close to what I'm ridng now - but the Tarmac seemed to feel better (but just smaller).
> 
> ...


The geo between the three bikes is obviously different (moreso between Roubaix's and Tarmac), but not anything warranting a full size difference in fit/ feel. I'm not saying it was a matter of perception or 'all in your head', but _maybe_! 

The standover and HT length of the 2010 Roubaix is about 2 cm's _greater_ than your '05 Roubiax. Reach is the same, but you mentioned using a shorter stem on your Roubaix, so that might explain why the newer model felt 'bigger' (along with the higher standover).

The Tarmac is somewhat more of a mystery, because the only substantial differences in geo are standover (2.5 cm's _higher_) and HT length, predictably shorter by 1 cm over your Roubaix. Reach is slightly longer on the Tarmac, with a slightly steeper HT angle of 73.5, as opposed to the Roubaix's 72.5. 

All in all, the numbers don't bear out what you're describing as far as the Tarmac feeling smaller, unless it has more to do with the nimble feel that you mentioned. I definitely would not recommend you go with a size other than the 58, though because I think it's the right frame size for you. Rather, tweak fit by changing stem length/ angle. I think that's about all you'd need to do to closely replicate your current ride.

BTW, you asked whether it took time to become accustomed to a new ride, but you mentioned "_Tarmac seemed to feel better_, so I'd say you've made the transition pretty easily.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Taskmaxter said:


> Is the adjustment difficult moving from a bike you have ridden for 5 years into a brand new bike? I guessing you will obviously get used to it but is the adjustment difficult?


This comment caught my eye. I would suspect that with that 5 year old bike, like many of us have experienced, _you_ have over time adjusted to _fit the bike _that you are now so accustomed. However, with the newer technology and greater fitting expertise available, the paradigm has changed to make the bike fit you…actually… "Look like You” from the get-go and not the other way around. Therefore, hopefully, you’ll have a very quick transition into the brand new [Tarmac?] ride. Look forward to your updates as I recently had both the Tarmac and Roubaix take _me_ out for a spin


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks guys. When I say the Tarmac felt small it was because I don't think I was getting proper leg extension when climbing. Felt like my seat was too low even though I had them raise it to the same seat height that I use for my Roubaix. It would seem that from center to crank to top of seat should be the same for both bikes, right? I could swear that my legs were not extending enough (maybe the measurement was botched and I need to do a re-ride).  

Also, what are your guys thoughts on buying the S-Works version versus the non S-Works? I'm not planning on racing - just weekend warrior riding, etc.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Taskmaxter said:


> Thanks guys. When I say the Tarmac felt small it was because I don't think I was getting proper leg extension when climbing. Felt like my seat was too low even though I had them raise it to the same seat height that I use for my Roubaix.


Is there a difference in the crank arm lengths?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Taskmaxter said:


> Thanks guys. When I say the Tarmac felt small it was because I don't think I was getting proper leg extension when climbing. Felt like my seat was too low even though I had them raise it to the same seat height that I use for my Roubaix. It would seem that from center to crank to top of seat should be the same for both bikes, right? I could swear that my legs were not extending enough (maybe the measurement was botched and I need to do a re-ride).
> 
> Also, what are your guys thoughts on buying the S-Works version versus the non S-Works? I'm not planning on racing - just weekend warrior riding, etc.


Saddle height is (normally) measured center of bottom bracket to top of saddle, measuring along the seat tube. I would definitely plan on another test ride ride on the Tarmac, but this time either bring your bike for comparison purposes or do some measurements beforehand - namely saddle height and (as ksanbon mentioned), crank length. 

Another possibility is that you're sensitive to KOPS adjustment, and the Tarmac's set up strayed enough from your Roubaix's that you noticed. IMO this is a possibility, although not probable as the cause.

All things considered, it may be advantageous to bring your bike and set up the Tarmac as close as possible to it. That minimizes guessing and/ or errors.

Regarding S-Works vs non S-Works bikes: I personally think going as high as the 2010 Expert is more than sufficient for most recreational (even avid) riders. It shares the same frameset as the Pro, so in essence, for around $3k you're one model down from an S-Works frameset. That model offers the most performance for a reasonable amount of $$, IMO.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*2010 S-Works????*

You sure you were riding a 2010 S-Works Tarmac? Presumably an SL3 model? Significant difference between the 09 S-Works SL2 and the 10 S-Works SL3. As far as I know, the S-Works Tarmacs for '10 aren't out there yet (at least not in shops and available for public purchase)..........

As for your question--if the S-Works feels good and you can swing the coin, go for it. You won't be disappointed!

If you think the Red brakes are mushy, I'll suggest that they aren't set up right. They are every bit as powerful as Dura Ace calipers and modulate quite well (based on my experience riding them anyway--probably 3k or so miles)--I am a big fan of SRAM Red although am intrigued by the new Di2 stuff.

Good luck!


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey there - yep, it was a 2010 Tarmac S-Works. At my local LBS they had a Specialized Demo day and Specialized was on site with their big rig full of 2010 bikes. Got a chance to ride both the S-Works Roubaix and Tarmac in my size. I'm not sure if I want to spend the extra coin on the S-Works though. Not sure if it is necessary. 

PJ, I brought my measurements along for the saddle, but I didn't make the changes - the specialized rep did. So, there could have been an error on set up since he was in a rush to help multiple folks and I should have confirmed the height before riding. In terms of crank length, no idea what was on the demo bike. Didn't even think of that.

Both are great bikes, just need to ride a couple of more times and....then...pull...the....trigger......

(they also had some pretty good deals on 2009 models, so that might be another option).


----------

